# pliegos de licitación



## Carisma

Pessoal, me ajudam como esta frase, como é que a traduziriam para o português do Brasil?

Armado de pliegos de licitación.

Obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

No estoy completamente seguro pero me suena *edital de licitação*

Armado en este caso podría traducirse por* provisto*

*Provido de editais de licitação??*


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Mangato... vamos ver se mais alguém diz alguma coisa!!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mi duda está en saber si tu quieres el sentido de "armado" o de "pliegos de licitación".

No sé si *armado* significa algo especial o si se refiere simplemente al *conjunto* de documentos del pliego.

Ya *pliegos de licitación* es "Editais de Licitação" como ha dicho Mangato.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mi duda está en saber si tu quieres el sentido de "armado" o de "pliegos de licitación".
> 
> No sé si *armado* significa algo especial o si se refiere simplemente al *conjunto* de documentos del pliego.
> 
> Ya *pliegos de licitación* es "Editais de Licitação" como ha dicho Mangato.


 
Armado se suele utilizar en sentido figurado, equipado con sus "armas" de trabajo


----------



## Carisma

Obrigadaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Armado en este caso podría traducirse por* provisto*
> 
> *Provisto de editais de licitação??*


 
O particípio é '_provido_', Mangato. Alguns tempos e formas verbais conjugam-se como '_ver_', mas o particípio passado não é uma delas. '_Prover'_ e _'ver_' parecem ter uma raiz comum em '_videre_', mas não sei dizer se um deriva do outro. Em todo o caso, as conjugações respectivas divergem.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> O particípio é '_provido_', Mangato. Alguns tempos e formas verbais conjugam-se como '_ver_', mas o particípio passado não é uma delas. '_Prover'_ e _'ver_' parecem ter uma raiz comum em '_videre_', mas não sei dizer se um deriva do outro. Em todo o caso, as conjugações respectivas divergem.


 
Muito obrigado


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Carfer, eu esqueci de comentar que esse "Armado" siginifica "Elaborado"; assim sendo, eu traduzi por "Elaborar", pois "armar" não combina muito com o sentido da frase... isso, conforme meu critério!
Abraço!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Obrigada, Carfer, eu esqueci de comentar que esse "Armado" siginifica "Elaborado"; assim sendo, eu traduzi por "Elaborar", pois "armar" não combina muito com o sentido da frase... isso, conforme meu critério!
> Abraço!


Eu havia pensado algo parecido, não me ocorreu a interpretação do Mangato, que é também muito possível (alguém ir a algum lugar "armado" de argumentos - contidos no pliego-). É por isso que um contexto amplo, para o correto entendimento da frase, é necessário.
Saudações corinthianas.


----------



## Mangato

Se elaborar tem idêntico significado que no espanhol, tenho muita dificuldade para entender _elaborado de pliegos de licitación,_ se não fosse um objeto construido com editales utilizados como matéria prima; e ainda assim diríamos *elaborado con.*

O verbo armar tem muitas acepções, mas com a preposição *de,* nenhuma que se aproxime a o que nos entendemos por elaborar. Um contexto mais amplo ajudaria a entender

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carisma

Nossa, mangato, agora já entreguei a tradução, eu coloquei esse termo "elaborar" no sentido de "armar", sei que elaborar tem uma conotação bem mais criativa, porém, achei que era uma espécie de sinônimo neste caso, mas agora, depois de seu comentário, fiquei bem na dúvida... nossa senhora, que perengue!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Nossa, mangato, agora já entreguei a tradução, eu coloquei esse termo "elaborar" no sentido de "armar", sei que elaborar tem uma conotação bem mais criativa, porém, achei que era uma espécie de sinônimo neste caso, mas agora, depois de seu comentário, fiquei bem na dúvida... nossa senhora, que *perrengue*!!!


----------



## Carisma

Valeu, Whosoyeu!!! Abraço!!!


----------

